# Ovenbird Whisky Coffee



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

This looks too good to be true as two of my favourite things combine! Has anyone had any experience with the roaster or this whisky collection?

https://www.ovenbird.co.uk/collections/whisky-coffee-collections


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Interesting!

Whatever this "computer-free roasting" means... I'm surprised that any scent infusion into the green beans can actually survive the roasting process.

It might be good coffee... But I bet you some people would be disappointed because they were almost expecting an Irish coffee!


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Not had any yet. Looks really interesting and I'm just up the road from there. Might need to take a closer look.


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

I stumbled across their barrel-aged coffees not long ago, and must say I am pretty curious myself. If anyone dips the toes, i'd love to hear about it!

As for the roaster, @MildredM might be able to help ...i'm pretty sure I saw a post somewhere in which she had experience with one of the blends at Ovenbird? could be mistaken.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

donblacc said:


> I stumbled across their barrel-aged coffees not long ago, and must say I am pretty curious myself. If anyone dips the toes, i'd love to hear about it!
> 
> As for the roaster, @MildredM might be able to help ...i'm pretty sure I saw a post somewhere in which she had experience with one of the blends at Ovenbird? could be mistaken.


Good memory! Yes, we had the Dead Poet's Society blend back in the R58 days. It was lovely. For some reason we only tried then once again after that, I can't think why as I'm sure I didn't have any problems. Might try them again, not the whisky version though!


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Well, I popped in for a chat with Davide from Ovenbird at the weekend while picking up my order of 1984 blend. Really nice guy.

He offered me a cup of the Laproiag coffee while I was there.

Not being an avid whisky drinker I didn't know what to expect, however, it was surprisingly tasty.

It was just a long black, and as soon as he gave me the cup there was a disticnt whisky aroma, but not anywhere near over powering. As mentioned above, I thought that the roasting of the beans would kill off the whisky scent, but no.

Laphroig is one of the peaty whiskies, so maybe not for everyone. The other offering he has is the Auchentoshan, which is a smoother whisky.

I don't think I could drink it as my everyday coffee, but definitely for a special occasion.

He did offer me the Auchentoshan too, but time was tight. Maybe next time.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I would prefer to have a shot of coffee and a shot of Laphroig as separate entities i must say


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Coffee is great. Le Frog is great. Got to agree with Paul - combining them together doesn't sound good!

I tried Ovenbird's coffee before, but I think it was Rwandan and a bit underwhelming anyway.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I had some barrel aged coffee from the USA(@garydyke1) c an you remember who from?

Whilst it would not be everyday coffee, it was goooood.

So for those wanting to try and been put off by those that havent tried, then hey give it a go.

Caveat as always, cheap coffee is generally shite. You still need great Greens and a great roaster for it to be any good.....

I've not tried oven bird


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have just bought some.......will report back


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I have just bought some.......will report back


Nice one, hope you enjoy it!

While prepping, can you do us a favour and touch the beans to see and check if they are sticky?

If they are no greasier than the usual dark roasts, I might want to try some too.

I read that they aren't flavoured post roast, so they shouldn't be sticky.. but then again they aren't the usual beans either.

Flavoured coffee can be a nightmare in the grinder with residual whiffs


----------

